# I Lub my Ibone!!!



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I Pwayed width My I Bone I Lub It So Much! I Getzs so mawd at mommy if She fowgets it


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

So cute!  That Ibone looks like so much fun! Better not forget that mom!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So much fun, sweet baby! Play, play, play! I love to see them so frisky. : )


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol what a hilarious little toy! What they don't come up with,... good to see new pictures of your sweetie too


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL Ibone...that is hilarious! Looks like a popular toy for sure! What a sweet heart. :love5:


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

That looks so fab, hope you don't get a huge phone bill.... 

Where did you get it


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Adorable pics of your sweetie! LOL at iBone! What a cute toy!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Ha! I love the expression on your cat's face in the 3rd pic... I've seen that "What's that dog doing now?" look on my cat's face so often, LOL!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

haha so cool! i love it x


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hehe, Lola's so cute with (and without) her iBone! :love2:


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Aww what cute pictures! Where did you get that toy? I love it!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Cambrea said:


> Aww what cute pictures! Where did you get that toy? I love it!


 Im not sure where it came from Lola got it from one of her secret exchanges


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi adrienne, the ibone pics are so cute what is her name and how much does she weigh?she is very cute


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

she is so funny with that toy...I want her to text me...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi adrienne, the ibone pics are so cute what is her name and how much does she weigh?she is very cute


her name is Lola and she weighs 3.5lbs


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

rubia said:


> she is so funny with that toy...I want her to text me...


Lol she would never leave you alone !!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Ha! Ibone! That is such a cute toy!! The 3rd pic is adorable!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

You can find it here:
I-Bone Plush Toy - DDD


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

That is so cool! x


----------

